# sanding stains



## barrysj (Jan 31, 2010)

ok...I screwed up and used black sandpaper on my ww swirl blank.  I prefer it because the 400 and 600 grit paper seems to work better than the stock rolls you get from pen kit suppliers.  Well, after trying to skew down the blank a little bit trying to scrape off the stain, it is still there.


Any ideas of how to remove this stain?  Tried sanding with rough sand paper after the skew and still no joy.

Thanks for any ideas.

-Dude

Steve Barry


----------



## tim self (Jan 31, 2010)

you may try soaking it in DNA for a bit.  or maybe bleach.


----------

